# PS2 Emulation on Shield TV



## Prior22 (Aug 23, 2017)

Decided to buy a Shield TV a while back.  Curious what the best PS2 emulator is for android based consoles.  Also is there any realistic chance of it having quality compatibility down the road?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

Realistically, I think Play! is the only emulator around. Compatibility isn't at the state of having much of anything playable, as far as I know. A well-optimized PS2 emulator _could_ eventually be playable on a Shield TV, but to be honest, even Dolphin took a lot of talented developers and a lot of free time to get to where it is; I'm not seeing Play! having nearly the same development activity, and I think PCSX2 would need a lot of work for non-x86 systems.


----------



## Prior22 (Aug 24, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Realistically, I think Play! is the only emulator around. Compatibility isn't at the state of having much of anything playable, as far as I know. A well-optimized PS2 emulator _could_ eventually be playable on a Shield TV, but to be honest, even Dolphin took a lot of talented developers and a lot of free time to get to where it is; I'm not seeing Play! having nearly the same development activity, and I think PCSX2 would need a lot of work for non-x86 systems.



Just started trying Dolphin.  Would you recommend playing the official 5.0 release, or one of the developmental releases?  Can't seem to find the official 5.0 apk.  So I've only tried the newer developmental versions.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 24, 2017)

Prior22 said:


> Just started trying Dolphin.  Would you recommend playing the official 5.0 release, or one of the developmental releases?  Can't seem to find the official 5.0 apk.  So I've only tried the newer developmental versions.


Dolphin usually goes quite a while without stable releases; I'd recommend using a dev build, but I don't know how stable any of them are on Android. Your best bet would be asking on the Dolphin forums for their recommendations.


----------

